# Necron Codex Update



## DarkMarine445 (Jun 22, 2008)

Will there be a Necron Codex update anytime soon or would it be worth buying the codex now?


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

I don't believe there is one planned to come out at the moment. I know the next one is SM so there probably wont be a new codex for at the minimum 1 - 1.5 years


----------



## DarkMarine445 (Jun 22, 2008)

Ok, thanks for the info. Mods feel free to close this.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

The necrons' codex is reletivley new at the moment so i would get one now if you want to start collecting.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

jakkie said:


> The necrons' codex is reletivley new at the moment so i would get one now if you want to start collecting.


its not that new its like 5 years old. Codices get re-doen every 6 years. So we're talking next year for the new codex.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It's supposedly in development. Go ahead and buy it now, though-- as things go in the hobby, the Codecies aren't expensive. Out of habit, I own all of them just so I know what my opponents can do, and I'm not caught off-guard by rules I don't know. I'd at least recommend everyone do the same, but I understand not everyone has the cash for that. It's good to just pick up the new ones as they come out and build your knoweldge base from there-- takes the bite out of the cost, really. 

Back on topic, though-- Codex: Necrons is worthwhile partially for the fluff, which is unusually good given what's usually in Codecies, and partially because if you intend to build a Necron army anytime between now and at least a year and a half from now, you'll need it. As it currently stands, there are at least four releases between now and a new Codex: Necrons... maybe more.


----------

